# Underside of bonnet.



## voodoocars (Oct 20, 2012)

Ive just bought myself another X5 in silver. Ive cleaned up the engine as it was filthy but the underside of the bonnet is just as grubby.
How do you guys clean under the bonnet so well? Its got the sound deadening fabric on it as well.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Unclip the fabric then spray depresser use a sof brush and hose of, the sound deadening pressure wash and spray degreaser on then brush and pressure was and let dry


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Depends how caked up the liner is, if terrible probably best taking out and apc and power washer.

You could leave in situ and use apc sprayed on a detailing brush or soft brush to clean and rinse off with a pump sprayer or hose, could try using the engine running to dry out.

But may be best to take out and clean.


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

I've used autoglym black dye in the past . Really freshens up the liner.


----------

